# Ford Transit 250 with 9000 gvwr



## A Fast Plumbing (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello PZ'ers,

Has anyone providing service and repair plumbing started running out of a Medium Roof Ford Transit 250 single rear wheel with the 9000 GVWR? 

I am anxious about buying one and need some feedback from anyone already operating from one.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

buy it .. i have the tall long see my thread http://www.plumbingzone.com/f34/finialy-upgraded-64298/


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I started my service company out of an F150 so I think you will be ok.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Not bad at all. I had started out of a International Harvester Travel All.

I think you have a good starter vehicle. The tall ones you can stand up in are better of course.


----------



## A Fast Plumbing (Nov 6, 2012)

Update to my own thread. I did purchase a medium roof height Ford Transit T-250. It has the 148 Inch wheel base. It is simply the best vehicle for me as a service and repair plumbing contractor. I have always purchased my work vans "windows delete". So as a cargo van this meets all my requirements.

9000 GVW (approximately 2500 pound payload). 

Even with the 3.7 V6 engine it is no slouch. But I will buy the diesel version nextime for the fuel economy. 

Stand up height in the rear. with a low entry to the deck (inside floor).

Comfy interior with all the creature comforts. 

My only caution to future buyers is remember some forms of ladder / pipe carriers will bring the overall height to well above 9 ft. This means the vehicle will have serious limits of entering certain overhead areas. I was able to find some very low in height racks that allow me to carry long length pipe and tall ladders only when necessary. Ten foot lengths inside no problem.


----------

